# HEY GEORGIA: Cynthia Fuente @ Macks



## Mack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Mack's Cigar Shop Third Anniversary Party*
*Our guest will be Cynthia Fuente-Suarez of Arturo Fuente Cigar Co.*
*September 25th *
*4:00- till*
*678-417-1551*
*1-866-6STOGIE*
*www.mackscigars.com*

:chk


----------

